# Asus M2A-VM USB/HID issue (solved)

## gr0x0rd

Hello all,

Did a recent Gentoo installation on the system mentioned above. Built the kernel from one of Pappy's seeds, got all of the recommended drivers enabled in the kernel, everything looks good to go. The on-board LAN is no longer working (in linux or windows) so I fear the board may be on the fritz.

I cannot get the system to recognize simple USB devices. If I plug in a mass storage device, it is recognized by the system and shows up in lsusb/dmesg. But simple devices, like usb mice and keyboards, do not show up. Nothing appears in dmesg/lsusb, nor do the devices seem to have power (no leds action on kb, no optical lights on mouse).

OCHI was not enabled in Pappy's original kernel seed, so I've added this, as well ad every USB/Wireless component in the USB and HID sections of the kernel config with no love.

What am I missing here?

----------

## audiodef

Well, if your mobo's on the fritz...   :Rolling Eyes: 

If those troublesome devices are working under Windoze, send a PM to Pappy for advice.  Otherwise, see above.   :Razz: 

----------

## gr0x0rd

The troublesome devices do work under Windows. They also work when booting with the minimal install cd / live cd... I'll see if I can use lspci to determine what modules/kernel drivers are in use and check that against my existing config.

Maybe Pappy will stumble across this thread in the meantime  :Smile: 

----------

## audiodef

Just send him a PM. He's very responsive about kernel seed issues.   :Cool: 

----------

## gr0x0rd

Well, I'm still not certain what happened exactly, but I loaded up a minimal install cd and did an lspci -v. The install cd utilizes modules, and I confirmed that the USB devices worked in that environment. So I went back into the kernel config and changed most of the system device drivers from in-kernel to modules, and low and behold, everything worked. Strange...

Looks like Pappy is off the hook on this one!

----------

## audiodef

That was a good way to solve it.   :Cool: 

----------

